# التخلص من طمي السدود .....حلولكم و تجاربكم



## 999fahd999 (6 مايو 2012)

*أخواني و أخواتي

زواراً و أعضاء

أتشرف أن أكون بنيكم و أسأل الله أن يوفقنا لكل خير

طمي السدود مشكلة كبيرة حيث يقلل من مساحة المخزون و يغلق بوابات التصريف و مع الوقت قد يقتل الفائدة التي من أجلها وضع السد

و هناك من يعتبره ذهبا و هو كذلك و لكن عند من يستفيد منه...

أتمنى أن تتحفونني بتجاربكم و حلولكم و خبراتكم في التخلص من الطمي

حيث يوجد سد في مدينتنا و أرتفع الطمي فيه لأكثر من خمسة أمتار من أرتفاع 18 مترا ً للسد...

و السلام عليكم*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم مجرد فكرة تحتاج الى التجربة وان شاء الله ستكون ناجحة وتحتاج الى وقت لانهاء المشكلة وتتلخص في تصميم انبوب طويل يصل الى سطح الطمي يكون كخط سحب للطمي باستغلال فكرة المخلخل من خلال المياه الخارجة من السد


----------



## 999fahd999 (7 مايو 2012)

شكرا أخ نبيل ....وهناك مضخات خاصة بالمياه العكرة يمكن أن تؤدي الغرض الذي تفضلت بذكره 

أتمنى من بقية الاخوة التفاعل و المشاركة


----------



## ALAA ORABI (21 مايو 2012)

*أخي الكريم :
*كان لي تجربة سبقة في هذا المجال حيث قمنا بتطبيق فكرة (سلال الجابيون) وتتلخص هذه الفكرة بوضع كمية من كسر الحجارة الكبيرة نسبياً داخل حافظة معدنية سلكية بحيث يكون يتم تشكيل مجموع الحجارة داخل الشبك المعدني على شكل مكعبات بحجم (1*1*1)م3 تقريباً ويتم وضع هذه الكتل على امتداد مجرى السد وعلى مسافة بعيدة بحيث تقوم بفلترة المياه المختزنة في حوض السد وقد أثبتت هذه الفكرة نجاحاً كبيراً .
للموضوع تفاصيل أخرى كثيرة لا مجال لعرضها .


----------



## water.eng (2 يوليو 2012)

تحية طيبة اخي السائل
مشكلة الاطماء مشكلة كبيرة جدا يعاني منها مشغلي السدود ويعتبر عائق لسير العمل وارهاق مادي لميزانية البلد فهو سلاح ذو حدين يمكن الاستفادة منه في تخصيب التربة والتسميد الزراعي.
تتراكم كميات الطمي في السدود وتؤدي الي قفل مداخل التوربيات المولدة للكهرباء وكذلك تسد ابواب التصريف التي تمرر المياه ومداخل الترع و....
ولتقليل الكمية المتراكمة من الاطماء لابد من معالجتها بواسطة غسيل الخزان (السد) والذي يكون بتمرير كميات هائلة من المياه عبر الابواب ودائما ما يستخدم هذا النوع في فترة الفيضانات عندما يكون منسوب النهر عاليا.
كما يمكن ازالة الطمي المتراكم في البحيرة باستخدام كرينات رافعة.


----------

